# Anyone Know where.......



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I can get my hands on some of these flies?


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*flies*

If you are in the Houston area, FTU has them and Marbergers in Kemah has them. Made by Umpqua, called supreme hair shrimp .


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

When I was at Marbergers a couple of weeks ago they didn't have any. Guess I'll have to check back or make a run up to FTU.

Thanks


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*flies*

FTU has them for sure. I was in there yesterday and picked up a couple. I love to fish those in the lights. Good luck


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Flathunter flies 
http://www.flatshunterflys.com/index.html

does that fly if i am not mistaken.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

jhj415 said:


> Flathunter flies
> http://www.flatshunterflys.com/index.html
> 
> does that fly if i am not mistaken.


He does have a nice Shrimp Fly but not the same one........THX


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Stopped by Marbergers on the way home and they had gotten some in last week. I left 2 if anyone else wanted any.

Thanks Guys for the Help!


----------



## TXFlyFisher (Aug 6, 2007)

iFly has them in three different sizes


----------



## aggie07 (Jun 13, 2007)

jhj415 said:


> Flathunter flies
> http://www.flatshunterflys.com/index.html
> 
> does that fly if i am not mistaken.


holy ****, those are some of the most realistic looking flies ive ever seen. cost a pretty penny though.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

That is one of my favorite flys to throw in the surf right now....the other shrimp pattern i s at FTU, and it has a epoxy head likethat big black eyes, it has been working well also.


----------

